# Der Sandkasten soll weichen...



## sascharr (27. Apr. 2009)

Moin zusammen!

Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben.
Donnerstag soll es los gehen und so wie auf dem angehängten
Bild soll er ungefähr aussehen. Keine Fische und vielleicht eine kleine
Seerose (soll ja Miniseerosen geben). Was muss ich beachten, damit mir
das Gewässer  nicht umkippt und schön sauber bleibt? Strom wollte
ich nicht noch verlegen aber wenn ein Filter sein muss....
Gibt doch bestimmt noch andere Alternativen, oder?

http://bilder.rtl.de/p2/2006-08/2077824/2077755.jpg

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hallo. soweit ich weiss gibt es eine schwimmende Solarinsel mit kleinem Pümpchen und Fontäne. Gruss Thomas


http://www.amazon.de/Atlantis-Electronic-Solar-Fontäne-Brunnen-Solar-Insel/dp/B000VWWJ7Y


----------



## sascharr (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

hallo!

ich hatte eher an gar keine pumpe gedacht. als bodenbelag werden wir
dann spielsand nehmen aber welche pflanzen würden sich für diese art
von teich am besten eignen um ihn sauber zu halten?

gruss
sascha


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hi Sascha,

alles mögliche an UW-Pflanzen.
ansonsten schau mal bei den "Miniteichen"

deine Idee hat was


----------



## sascharr (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

hi!

danke für die blumen, eugen! hast du nicht ein paar konkrete empfehlungen für 
mich? wollte pflanzen haben die man auch unter kontrolle hat und die nicht zu sehr wuchern. 

gruss
sascha


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hallo Sascha, 
tolle Sache die Du da vor hast ! 
Wo ist das Beispielbild aufgenommen ? Die Gestaltung und auch der Sichtschutz im Hintergrund gefällt mir gut. 
Stell doch auch mal Bilder von Deiner Gartenecke ein. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sascharr (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Moin Wolf!

Der Garten war mal ein Projekt bei "Mein Garten" von RTL. Ich hatte mich sofort
in die Idee des Teiches verliebt und auch die Terassengestalltung gefällt mir.
Wir werden uns da wohl noch ein wenig was abgucken aber mit eigener Note halt. Die Vorbesitzer unsere Doppelhaushälfte hatten vorher einen Sandkasten 
aus Gehwegplatten 3x3 Platten im Quadrat + 1 Platte Senkrecht tief und der bietet siche perfekt dafür an. Bilder stell ich demnächst mal rein. Für dich hab ich noch eine Terassenansicht angehängt.

http://bilder.rtl.de/p2/2006-08/2077824/2077747.jpg

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hallo Sascha, dann werd ich mal googeln ob es bei RTL weitere Infos gibt oder hast Du nen link zu der Gartengestaltung ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sascharr (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hier! Musst Du durchsuchen! Weiter unten kannst Du die Folgen anklicken und dann gibt es da auch Herstellerlisten. Ich hab diesen Garten aber nicht auf die schnelle gefunden.

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/haus_892900.php

gruss
sascha


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hallo Sascha.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Bilder von der HP runter- und hier hochgeladen=geklaut hast?

Das ist nicht ok und verstößt erstens gegen die Boardregeln 


> 6.1 Fremde Bilder im Forum/Galerie
> Bilder anderer Quellen als der Eigenen unterliegen dem Copyright und erfordern grundsätzlich das Einverständnis des Eigentümers. Diese Bilder sollten dann möglichst nur als Link ins Forum eingestellt werden.


und zweitens gegen geltendes Copyright.

Du kannst mir gerne die Links zu den beiden Bildern per PN schicken, die ich dann in Deine Beiträge einsetzen werde. 
Jetzt werde ich die Bilder erstmal löschen, denn so ist es definitiv nicht ok.


----------



## sascharr (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Sorry! Soweit habe ich nicht gedacht...hast selbstverständlich recht!
Hab nach langem suchen den Garten gefunden:

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/haus_922899.php

Gruss
Sascha

P.S. Jetzt aber "Back to Topic" Was für Pflanzen sollte ich dort einpflanzen?


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*



Möchtest Du freies Wasser sehen oder soll es eher ein grüner, blühender Dschungel werden?
Beides hat seine Reize.


----------



## sascharr (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Wenn ich gar keine UW's pflanze wird mir der Teich sicherlich umkippen (stinken, grün...) Sagen wir so, so wenig wie möglich, soviel wie nötig. Dicht bepflanzen
wollte ich ihn nicht. Ach ja, meine Freundin will auf jeden Fall eine Mini-Seerose. 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hallo Sascha,

Mini-Seerose ist prima, im Hintergrund vielleicht ein paar höhere Pflanzen, z.B. Schwanenblumen, __ Schwertlilie, __ Kalmus. Ein bisschen Sand auf den Boden und darauf Nadelsimse - der einzige Rasen, den Du nicht zu mähen brauchst...


----------



## sascharr (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hier mal die Basis für unseren Teich:


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Prima Grundlage !  

Vlies rein, Folie rein, die Ecken so ähnlich wie bei einem Paket nach aussen falten.
Auf den Rand ne schöne Einrahmung, aus Holz oder schönen Steinen. 
Pflanzen rein und fertig. 

Weiter so ! 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sascharr (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

moin zusammen!

aktueller stand...

steine gesetzt, flies rein, folie verlegt und spielsand rein.
folie war ganz schön widerspenstig, wird aber gerade gezuppelt.

gruss
sascha


----------



## sascharr (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

tach!

heute haben wir den teich gefüllt und bepflanzt. wir sind fast fertig, der rest wird am sonntag erledigt. pflanzen haben wir in den etwa mit 1200l gefülten
teich bis jetzt: 4x nadelsimse, 1x tannenwedel und 1x sumpf-schwert-lilie.
sieht ein bisschen wenig aus. reicht das für diese beckengröße oder sollten wir noch aufstocken? was meint ihr? irgendwann kommt wohl noch ne miniseerose. ach ja, wie hoch sollte die sandschicht im becken sein? ist bei uns ca. 3 cm tief.

gruss sascha


----------



## sascharr (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Fertig!!!


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

hallo sascha,

echt super geworden der teich 

ich würde die sandschicht min. 10 cm dick machen - irgendwo müssen sich ja die pflanzen festhalten können.

wenn du an __ hornkraut, __ papageienfeder odere __ laichkraut rankommst gib von jedem noch 2 pflanzen rein - die ziehen nährstoffe aus dem wasser und somit ist die chance größer das weniger schwebealgen wachsen.

schau mal bei werner in den shop www.nymphaion.de , da findest du die pflanzen + noch viel mehr


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

Hallo Sascha,

ja - Mitch hat ja schon alles gesagt - schön geworden!

Nur eine Frage: Die Platten oben auf dem Rand, sind die befestigt. Nicht, das mal ein "Elefant" zu Besuch kommt, sind drauf setzt und abstürzt...


----------



## sascharr (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Sandkasten soll weichen...*

danke für die tips! ich schau mich gerade bei nymphaion um und werde
wohl auch gleich was bestellen.

@ blumenelse: nee sind sie nicht! ich warte erst mal ab, wieviele "elefanten"
ich aus dem teich fischen muss und dann werde ich gegenmaßnahmen einleiten.  die teichfolie liegt unter den platten und wenn die mal gewechselt werden muss und die platten fest sind, wird das nichts. noch haben wir keine kiddies...
ausserdem kommt man besser an den teich ohne platten.

gruss
sascha


----------

